# Live video projection with band



## Cc737 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello
I have some experience with multittracking, but a while back using Cakewalk/Sonar. The band I'm with now is looking to use projection (basically a slideshow) live. The hardware for projector/screen is all set. The question is related to the software/hardware to put this together the best way.

I would like to use the original recordings from the original artists (we're a tribute band) as reference to create the slideshow. Afterwards the audio shall be scratched. I'll also need a clicktrack to stay in time with the created visuals as the band will be replacing the reference mp3.

Using the software, I may have to record a real time click on a separate track playing a cowbell while listening to the mp3?? I don't know any other way to keep a click synched to an mp3 or wav unless it was recorded with one originally. On line midi files are usually lousy or totally wrong.

I am the drummer and have experience with a click live using an MC500 sequencer. I definitely want to control this from stage.

Was hoping to use a tablet, but apps I've seen don't have a click with video. Maybe I should be thinking laptop? Software side of things, I've looked at Ableton and others, but they tend to lean heavily towards audio...which I'm not using in the finished product. The finished product would be a slideshow vid with a click. 

I have the funds to do this right, but need help to be smart about it. Hoping a guru can inject some knowledge. Thank so much 
Cliff


----------



## DRU (Dec 16, 2015)

Just some clarification: Are you wanting to create a click track that is heard or seen? Are you the only one to hear/see it, or will the other band members hear/see it too?


----------



## Cc737 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi
Click is only for me as the drummer. It will heard in in ears...not seen. Also no backing tracks or midi to anything. Just 1 projector and 1 screen

I am thinking about using Auria and a iPad Pro. I need a video and audio DAW or something of that nature to set this up I believe.

Cliff


----------



## rhedgehog (Dec 21, 2015)

As with anything, there are many ways to make this work, but here's how I'd go about doing it.

1) Bring the original song into your DAW of choice.
2) See if you can get a click track synced up with the song.
2.5) If not, record one manually, either live with a cowbell or as a software instrument in the DAW.
3) Export just the click track from the DAW.
4) Once the slideshow/video is done, replace the original song with your click track in the video editing software.
5) Export finished video. You now should have a video file with the click track embedded as audio.
6) For the performance, run the audio output of your playback computer (which should be running something like QLab) into the mixing console, and have that audio (the click track) routed to just your monitors.

Like I mentioned, this is just one way of going about things, and it's the one that makes the most sense to me. Your particular setup will dictate how you make this work for you. Definitely keep us posted on how this goes!


----------



## Cc737 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thx and I will let you know how it works. I've seen some posts on various sites about this topic, but never a final decision and result so maybe others would benefit.

Your thought mirrors mine. I'll look at Qlab today for playback purposes. 
Cliff


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 21, 2015)

I won't take this thread off on too much of a tangent, just mention that there may be copyright considerations in showing the videos you intend to that you will need to work through with appropriately skilled / experienced specialists in that field...


----------

